
Nakama 2.0 Released. App Server Built with GRPC in Go - mofirouz
https://github.com/heroiclabs/nakama
======
AlimJaffer
You can read more about the release in the latest blogpost that breaks down
some of the major additions to the server:
[https://blog.heroiclabs.com/nakama-2-0-scale-for-millions-
of...](https://blog.heroiclabs.com/nakama-2-0-scale-for-millions-of-
concurrent-players-88c5cd075936)

Disclosure: I work at Heroic Labs.

